# What's occurring here?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

This is a dwarf Black Gold Sweet Cherry tree that was planted in the fall of 2008. It has never fruited before, though the advertisement said it would in 2-3 yrs. 










What on earth are these red/orange bumps on the leaf stems? Is this some type of disease? (It has been a very wet spring this year and I know cherry trees do not like a lot of water; however, where my trees are planted, there is great drainage. I don't think this is a problem caused by too much water.)

I at first thought it might be trying to fruit; but I don't recall seeing flowers on it this year. Also I thought fruit develops at the "base" of a leaf's stem instead of on the leaf stem itself. Any ideas as to what this could be?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I had purchased this sweet cherry tree from Starks; so I called and spoke with the person who cares for their trees. He told me the tiny red/orange bumps on the leaf stems are "glands" that produce a nectar which lures "good" bugs. He said the picture I sent him (larger version of one above) is one showing a very healthy tree. 

Thought, since no one responded to this thread, some of you might want to know what I found out.


----------



## Caz (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks for the follow-up on this. I had no idea but was curious, now I know. John


----------

